
Introduction to Continuous Integration Tools - gk1
http://blog.scalyr.com/2017/10/introduction-continuous-integration-tools/
======
acidburnNSA
My small shop of engineers (mostly nuclear, not software) somehow cobbled
together Jenkins with Phabricator and we now have this magical world of up-to-
date documentation, unit test results showing up in code review before code
goes live, up-to-date in-use test suites, test coverage results vs. time,
Pylint scores vs. time, auto-builds of various distribution packages, Python2
and Python3 compatibility checks, long-running validation runs every weekend,
the whole nine yards! The best part is the release process (i.e. pushing the
develop branch to the master branch). We have this huge checklist and Jenkins
just runs through it all when it detects a new push on the master branch,
doing all appropriate checks and updates of expected test results and stuff.
God I love it.

~~~
billconan
I'm curious how do you do documentation?

~~~
leblancfg
As the OP is writing Python, they are probably using a tool called Sphinx,
that formats a codebase's docstrings (inline comments for functions, classes
and methods) into reST, html, and many others. A total life changer.

~~~
acidburnNSA
Yup. It's a bunch of docstrings and ReST docs and Jenkins fires off the Sphinx
build to make beautiful HTML and PDF documentation every time anyone updates
it.

------
nunez
Jenkins is easy enough to abuse. So many places use it as a centralized job
runner. I can’t disagree with them; it’s good at that!

